# Is the DS in trouble?????



## Bastoise99 (Dec 15, 2004)

I was just reading electronic gamers monthly magazine and they said that psp could overrthrow the ds. Do you believe it?


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 15, 2004)

No.  I bring mine to places and people are like awesome and even my Mom wants to buy one.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm not to worried about it. Because they also said that the 2 are going for different ages. The psp for 17 and older and the ds lower then 17. wich sounds like a better age group.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2004)

I have no idea what you're talkig about BASTOISE.  There are no age limits.  And the DS will most definetly be more succesful for many reasons...  Out first, more games, more exclucives, A LOT more features, cheaper, more popular, etc.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know theres no age limit they just were targeting different crowds it said.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 16, 2004)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I know theres no age limit they just were targeting different crowds it said.


 I thought they were trying to mature with the commercials and touching is good.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2004)

They probably will in January and even more in March.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 18, 2004)

There trying to mature but thy can't beat the psp. There coming out with PLAYBOY THE MANSION for it!


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 18, 2004)

It may who knows.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2004)

i think the psp is going to over through the DS


----------



## DIDDYKONGDUDE (Dec 24, 2004)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I was just reading electronic gamers monthly magazine and they said that psp could overrthrow the ds. Do you believe it?


 Nawww.  the DS will just have a bit more competiton.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 26, 2004)

I was actually surprised when sony announced it was coming out with a handheld.


----------



## VGMKYLEPT (Dec 27, 2004)

It could but I really think it wont the Nintendo hand helds rep is really good so sony is in for a rough fight.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 29, 2004)

It will be fun to see.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 29, 2004)

Of course not. The DS is clearly stomping the PSP.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2004)

^   Agreed.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't think the psp has come out yet though... so the ds can dominate for a while and rack up its income a little quicker.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 2, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I don't think the psp has come out yet though... so the ds can dominate for a while and rack up its income a little quicker.


 Well, the DS is dominating the markets in Japan. So, the DS will possibly be victorious in North America as well.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 2, 2005)

Ive heard that over a half a million (or maybe it _was_ a million) have been sold.  Including in Japan.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 3, 2005)

That could help change the tide in America from the pro sony people.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 3, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> That could help change the tide in America from the pro sony people.


 Accually, if Sony puts too much money on their PSP and it fails, this could lead to the collapsment of Sony.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 4, 2005)

hussah i say! Hussah i say! Its very unlikely that could happen though. Even sonys not that stupid.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 4, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> hussah i say! Hussah i say! Its very unlikely that could happen though. Even sonys not that stupid.


 I would say not. But, you never know.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 7, 2005)

I think that they will be about equal because you have those that like Nintendo and those that like Sony.  But I believe that the DS will end up with better sales for now simply because it came out sooner and there are people who want both but can only get one this year ( or something like that ) and the DS was simply out first and it was around the holidays too.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 8, 2005)

marketing is always big. Sony missed the biggest marketing date in the year. They missed there chance, now they don't have a choice to ship it after Christmas. They're going to miss out on lot of sails.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 8, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> marketing is always big. Sony missed the biggest marketing date in the year. They missed there chance, now they don't have a choice to ship it after Christmas. They're going to miss out on lot of sails.


 That is true.


----------



## NINTENDORI (Jan 9, 2005)

No, I don't think the PSP is a problem for the DS at all. 
1. the DS totally sold out the PSP in Japan 
2. the PSP is 250 bucks at its cheapest.
Thats just what I think.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 9, 2005)

Price is always a big factor. Many kids who want to but the psp are going to be out of luck. $250 is alot for a kid. Including games and everything thats alot for parents too. The ds is a good price remaining at $150.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 9, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Price is always a big factor. Many kids who want to but the psp are going to be out of luck. $250 is alot for a kid. Including games and everything thats alot for parents too. The ds is a good price remaining at $150.


 That is true. At my average allowance rate of 10-15 dolllars, it would take me 2 months at least to get enough. But, I didn't get one. I got the DS


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 10, 2005)

*<big><big><big><big><big>NEW INFORMATION!!!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big></big><big></big><big><big>

*<big><big><big>RECENTLY THE DS HAS BROKEN TONS OF SALE RECORDS FOR VIDEOGAMES EVER MADE!</big></big></big><big></big>*<big></big></big>


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes...

The DS is amazing... too much for Sony...
END OF DISSCUSSIOIN!

Trust us, the PSP wont some close...


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 10, 2005)

The way it looks now sony doesn't have anywhere to run for this. I t looks like now the psp is done but the future will tell. Breaking records means that it broke a record against the ps2 too!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 10, 2005)

Well I'll bet you on this...
If Sony makes a second handheld after PSP (keyword if)... they will have a touch screen, two screens, a mic... etc.  just to try and stay up there... and we all know who the first people were to have that dont we?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 11, 2005)

yep. and also since the ds did that already, then they could add even more technology that we can't even think of.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Jan 14, 2005)

I hope it keeps going. :angry:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> I hope it keeps going. :angry:


 What? The DS?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 15, 2005)

I think thats what he meant.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 16, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I think thats what he meant.


 That's what I guessed.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 16, 2005)

It most definetly will. Oh and the psp is out.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 25, 2005)

I think that the DS will prevail becaues everyone has heard about Mario and Zelda, but who's heard of Ape Escape?  A significantly lower number of people.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have! My friend said it was the worst ps2 game ever.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 26, 2005)

the PSP looks cool and im planing on buying it. and I have the DS!

the DS is cool but I like both so im buying both. 
psp is on march so Ill get it for B-day.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 26, 2005)

Its out already.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 29, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Its out already.


 psp is out??? thats new.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 29, 2005)

yah, my friend saw it and thought it was just a dumb remake that sony's doing to try and compete with nintendo.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 30, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> yah, my friend saw it and thought it was just a dumb remake that sony's doing to try and compete with nintendo.


 I'm not sure about that, but it's nowhere near the DS.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 30, 2005)

IMO,Yes


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 31, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> IMO,Yes


 IMO?  What's that?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 31, 2005)

no idea.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 6, 2005)

heres what i have seen for the DS... New Games, games that are made for the DS alone (as in, not for GC,PSP,PS2) heres what PSP has, Remakes, the same thing that goes out for PS2 goes out for PSP... all the PSP is to me, is a glorified version of the PS2, nothing really new, just a Portable PS2.... well thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 7, 2005)

thats kinda dumb then...


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 9, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> no idea.


 I got it.  IMO means i my opinion.  And the PSP isn't out yet.


----------

